# ROBERT MUELLER IS GOING DOWN.......I SAID THIS LONG AGO..HE'S ROTTEN TO THE CORE...!



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*The " Golden Child " should NOT be spared either for what he's done to AMERICA.....!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

